# احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير



## sosana (16 نوفمبر 2008)

احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير 

إن الكلمة التى تقولها تُحسب عليك مهما اعتذرت عنها .

كل فضيلة خالية من الحب لا تحسب فضيلة

مصير الجسد أن ينتهى فياليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح 

إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها 

ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب 

ليس القوى من يهزم عدوه وإنما القوى من يربحه

يقول قداسة البابا فى مناجاة صلب السيد المسيح :

فلماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ؟ وأنا الخاطئ حر أتباهى 

حكمة يا رب لا أدركها وحنان قد تسامى وتناهى 

يقول قداسة البابا معزيا فى التجارب : ( ربنا موجود - كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى )0

أن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله

توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة

صدقوني إن جواز السفر الوحيد الذي تدخلون به لملكوت الله هو هذه الشهادة الإلهية : أنت ابني ..

لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه

إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك . 

النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تنهار ، ولا تتردد . اما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها 

إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. 

دائماً الرب يرحم الضعفاء. أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسي الشديد ، يكون بعيداً عن رحمة اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء العالم ، ليخزي بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ). القوي يعتمد على قوته. أما الضعيف فهو الذي يقف اللَّـه إلى جواره .

إن أردت أن تريح الناس؛ فافعل ذلك بالطريقة التي يرونها مريحة لهم ، ليس حسب فكرك . لأنك ربما تحـاول أن تريحهـم بأسـلوب يتعبهـم. 

الإنسان الروحى يجد راحته فى الله

الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .

أولاد الله كلما يدخلون التجارب يختبرون الله ويذوقون حلاوته ويرون الله فى الأحداث وفى الشدة 

الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح

اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى .

احرص على نقاوة أفكارك ولا تقبل فكر يأتى إليك وإن وصل إليك فكر خاطئ احذر من التمادى فيه .

الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره 

إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم 

إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم 

كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك

اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك

أول درس تأخذه من ميلاد المسيح هو أن الله يسعى لخلاص الإنسان حتى لو كان الإنسان لا يسعى لخلاص نفسه 

إننا أحيانا لا نشكر لأننا نحسب الخير الذى نحن فيه أمرا عاديا لا يحتاج إلى شكر خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها كالصحة والستر لأنك تحسبها أمورا عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها وإن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من العمق 

إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق 

الضمير هو صوت وضعه الله فى الإنسان يدعوه إلى الخير ويبكته على الشر ولكنه ليس صوت الله

منقووووووووول​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة

إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق 


*رائع يا سوسنا *
*موضوع جميل جدا حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*

​


----------



## happy angel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موصوع راااااااااااائع جدا جدا ياسوسنه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع كتير رائع سوسنه

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## sosana (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي اوووي يا 

ميرو

happy angel

سامح

على ردودكم الجميلة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا سوسنا 

مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sosana (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع غاية فى الروعة و كلة حكم 

ميرسى سوسانا على تعبك​*


----------



## sosana (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا روكي على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

دائماً الرب يرحم الضعفاء. أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسي الشديد ، يكون بعيداً عن رحمة اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء العالم ، ليخزي بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ). القوي يعتمد على قوته. أما الضعيف فهو الذي يقف اللَّـه إلى جواره .

*موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك يا سوسنا​*


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداا يا اخت سوسنة

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي اوووي يا 

رجاء
gewly

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يناير 2009)

الله يا سوسنة كلامات جميلة جدا تمث القلب بجد


----------



## sosana (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسي اوووووي يا ملك على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2009)

سوسنة

جميل ورائع عزيزتي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يناير 2009)

*



*​


----------



## sosana (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسي اووووووي يا 

كليم
مورا 

على ردودكم الجميلة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2009)

الله عليكي بجد موضوع روعة


----------



## sosana (29 يناير 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا ملك لردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا سوسنة
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## sosana (30 يناير 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا وليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووي يا دونا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي


----------



## shamaoun (2 فبراير 2009)

حلو قوي الموضوع عجبني بجد


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا shamaoun على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------

